# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Máy phay gỗ hành trình 1200x2000x300 dùng servo

## pulse&dir

Dear mấy Bác!

Các bác ơi!
ước mơ ấp ủ làm một con máy phay gỗ em bấy lâu nay giờ mới dám triển khai, thì dự định em sẽ lên con máy với hành trình 1200x2000x300, hiện tại thiết bị em đã sưu tập xong rồi:
trục X vitmebi 30, bước 10, hành trình 1200 , dùng servo keyence  400w.
trục y vitmebi 32, bước 10, hành trình 2000 , dùng servo  keyence400w.
trục dùng combo THK kết hợp với 2 slide hai bên , bước 10, hành trình 300 , dùng servo keyence 400w.
em chỉ single trục y, không song mã vì điều khiển song mã servo rất khó.
biến tần ABB 0,7KW


về cấu khung máy em tham khảo máy bác nước ngoài chế tạo:

hiện tại Trục Y em dùng thép hộp 90X90X5, sẽ hàn thêm thép tấm 5-7 li vào bề mặt, mài phẵng và gia công bắt hai thanh trược y vào.
Trục X cũng tương tự như trục Y nhưng dùng thép hộp 75x75x5.
khung dầm gia cố dùng thép hộp 60x60x5, 40x40x5.

mục đích chính chế tạo máy để phay gỗ và cắt quảng cáo ALU, Meka...cao hơn có thể phay nhôm

Vậy các các chỉ giáo em giúp những vấn đề sau:

với khung nhôm như vậy có đảm bảo vững chắc?
công suất động cơ trục Y có đảm bảo hay phải thêm giảm tốc?
hiện tại biến tần em 0.7kw của ABB , em dự định dùng spindle 1.5kw có quá tải( vì spindle trung quốc không đúng với công suất thực)


rất mong các bác chém mạnh tay để em đúc kết được kinh nghiệm trước khi triển khai phần khung máy

----------


## Gamo

Thú thiệt máy gỗ bác làm kiểu gì nó cũng chạy tốt.

Thép hộp 90x90x5 thì ok. Kinh nghiệm là bác đừng đi mua thép mới mà đi kiếm mấy tay robot (hỏi chú Romeo, MinhNhat), vừa rẻ vừa cứng vừa thẳng hơn mua thép hộp mới. Ngoài ra nó đã gia công gần hết, mình tiết kiệm được rất nhiều chi phí & công sức gia công.
Cái combo THK trong hình yếu quá. Nếu chỉ dùng để làm vít me thì ok, còn làm trục Z thì ko nên.
Biến tần 0.7kW chạy spindle 1.5KW thì dễ toi biến tần (dù đã có kiểm soát công suất trong biến tần).
Spindle TQ ko đúng công suất thật nghĩa là sao? Có nghĩa là ăn vào 1.5kw điện, cho ra 0.7kw công suất cơ hay là ghi 1.5kw điện nhưng thực tế chỉ tiêu thụ 0.7kw điện?

Ngày xưa em cũng hay tham khảo máy các bác nước ngoài làm lắm. Nhưng thật ra giờ mới thấy là chưa hẳn các bác Tây thiết kế ngon đâu. Dân VN mình được cái là cần đồ làm CNC thứ gì cũng dễ kiếm, còn các bác Tây phải chế nhiều. 
Như bác trong hình, 2 cái gối của vít me trục Y mà làm thế thì chạy loạn lên hết. Bàn đẩy trục X ko phay phẳng, nhìn có vẻ cong cong, ko biết bác ấy canh kiểu gì?

Nếu được bác nên ghé lão Giang Bin Laden mời lão ấy ly cà phê, tiện thể "đạo" ý tưởng mấy cái máy CNC lão ấy để trong xưởng, dụ lão ấy phân tích lợi hại

----------

cnclaivung, pulse&dir

----------


## pulse&dir

Cảm ơn đóng góp của BÁC nhiều!

- về combo Z THK thì em dùng nó để làm vitme thôi, nếu làm trục Z em sẽ gắn thêm 2 thanh trược 2 bên nữa, và gắn thêm 1 tấm base để gá spindle.
em đọc rất nhiều bài viết về chế tạo khung máy CNC nhưng em thắc mắc với những máy kích thước rộng bao nhiêu thì cần phải làm song mã? và điều khiển song mã hai trục dùng vitme bi có đảm bảo.
- thời gian vừa qua em tham khảo về thiết kế khung máy, nhưng toàn về làm song mã( e nghe nói làm song mã dùng vitme rất khó điều khiển, rất dể hư vitme, chưa kể vitme phải đồng bộ và turning tốt thật sự về song mã em vẫn chưa hiểu khi nào sẽ dùng song mã), vì vậy có khung thiết kế theo nước ngoài em tham khảo nhờ mấy bác chém mạnh tay cho em khôn ra.
- về công suất động cơ servo em dùng 400w có đảm bảo không Bác?
- hiện tại em có biến tần 0.7kw định dùng spindle 800w,1kw nhưng sợ yếu sau này phay thô không nỗi nên ý định dùng 1.5kw.
- một vấn đề em lăn tăn nữa là duy chuyển dùng servo nếu không turning tốt sẽ gia công bị méo ( hình tròn thành elip), vậy bác hướng dẫn em các bước sơ bộ auto turning servo.

hiện tại em đang ở bình dương không biết bác Romeo, Minh nhật và Bác Giang Bin laden nữa ở đâu để em tiện liên lạc trao đổi.

một lần nữa em cám ơn Bác.

----------


## CKD

Có lẽ bác chủ nhầm.
- Không có lí gì khi song mã vitme thì nó chóng hỏng vit me hay bla bla gì đó. Song mã làm cho máy cứng và khoẻ hơn với các máy rộng. Và đó là ưu điểm mà máy to nào cũng chạy song mã là vậy.
- Bạn chọn vit me mà hành trình 2m, mình đoán chắc cây vít bèo lắm cũng 2.2m, có giải pháp nào chống võng cho nó chưa ạ? Nếu vấn đề này xem như không quan trọng thì có thể bỏ qua cũng được  :Smile: .
- Bạn nghe nói nhiều, nghe cả servo có thể chạy không chính xác. Cũng biết luôn là mình không rành về nó thì tại sao lại chọn nó? Chưa biết thế nào nhưng với kích thước vit me như vậy thì 400W e là thiếu, không đảm bảo được nhu cầu nhanh (mình nghi lý do chọn servo) của bác chủ.

----------

pulse&dir

----------


## Diyodira

[QUOTE=Gamo;122563]

Thú thiệt máy gỗ bác làm kiểu gì nó cũng chạy tốt.
đúng rồi, cái này là không phải áp lực lắm đối với máy gỗ, nhưng bác ấy cố thêm nhôm nữa, nên vấn đề cần là phần cơ khí phải cứng vững và phải dùng vitme cho các trục.


Thép hộp 90x90x5 thì ok. Kinh nghiệm là bác đừng đi mua thép mới mà đi kiếm mấy tay robot (hỏi chú Romeo, MinhNhat), vừa rẻ vừa cứng vừa thẳng hơn mua thép hộp mới. Ngoài ra nó đã gia công gần hết, mình tiết kiệm được rất nhiều chi phí & công sức gia công.
cái này thì tùy từng trường hợp, nhưng, nhưng, nhưng đa phần là thất bại vì tổng thể không hiệu quả cho lắm, nên mua sắt hộp mới về ghép và làm từ đầu, chỉ cần nêu 2 điều cơ bản là thấy không nhai nỗi rồi: 1. cày cuốc và sơn lại rất khổ; 2. bỏ time tìm kiếm như ý thì chua, cứ nhân ngày công lên sẽ thấy.


Cái combo THK trong hình yếu quá. Nếu chỉ dùng để làm vít me thì ok, còn làm trục Z thì ko nên.
Biến tần 0.7kW chạy spindle 1.5KW thì dễ toi biến tần (dù đã có kiểm soát công suất trong biến tần).
Spindle TQ ko đúng công suất thật nghĩa là sao? Có nghĩa là ăn vào 1.5kw điện, cho ra 0.7kw công suất cơ hay là ghi 1.5kw điện nhưng thực tế chỉ tiêu thụ 0.7kw điện?
không bàn



Ngày xưa em cũng hay tham khảo máy các bác nước ngoài làm lắm. Nhưng thật ra giờ mới thấy là chưa hẳn các bác Tây thiết kế ngon đâu. Dân VN mình được cái là cần đồ làm CNC thứ gì cũng dễ kiếm, còn các bác Tây phải chế nhiều. 
Như bác trong hình, 2 cái gối của vít me trục Y mà làm thế thì chạy loạn lên hết. Bàn đẩy trục X ko phay phẳng, nhìn có vẻ cong cong, ko biết bác ấy canh kiểu gì?
về khoản DIY cơ khí thì mình thấy đúng là Tây phải học Ta nhiều đấy


Nếu được bác nên ghé lão Giang Bin Laden mời lão ấy ly cà phê, tiện thể "đạo" ý tưởng mấy cái máy CNC lão ấy để trong xưởng, dụ lão ấy phân tích lợi hại
lên đây phân tích lợi hại là sướng nhất, gặp mặt chi tốn time của mấy ổng và tốn bia của mình, mấy ông này toàn dân chế máy chuyên nghiệp nhưng trình nhậu thì cũng không kém chuyên nghiệp  :Smile: 

tks

----------

cnclaivung, pulse&dir

----------


## Diyodira

[QUOTE=pulse&dir;122574]Cảm ơn đóng góp của BÁC nhiều!

- về combo Z THK thì em dùng nó để làm vitme thôi, nếu làm trục Z em sẽ gắn thêm 2 thanh trược 2 bên nữa, và gắn thêm 1 tấm base để gá spindle.
cái này thì quá ok, hiểu.


em đọc rất nhiều bài viết về chế tạo khung máy CNC nhưng em thắc mắc với những máy kích thước rộng bao nhiêu thì cần phải làm song mã? và điều khiển song mã hai trục dùng vitme bi có đảm bảo.
song mã dùng cho những máy có khẩu độ Y lớn và tải nặng, vậy đó, song mã và đặc biệt là song mã với vitme thì liều thốc bổ tối thượng, nếu nhà giàu thì dùng, không mất mát đâu cả, hoàn toàn không ảnh hưởng gì tới khó khăn hay hư hỏng gì những bộ phận khác.


- thời gian vừa qua em tham khảo về thiết kế khung máy, nhưng toàn về làm song mã( e nghe nói làm song mã dùng vitme rất khó điều khiển, rất dể hư vitme, chưa kể vitme phải đồng bộ và turning tốt thật sự về song mã em vẫn chưa hiểu khi nào sẽ dùng song mã), vì vậy có khung thiết kế theo nước ngoài em tham khảo nhờ mấy bác chém mạnh tay cho em khôn ra.
như đã nói ở trên, đã là thuốc bổ thì có tiền mới dùng, nếu không có kinh nghiệm, kiến thức cơ bản thì đơn mã cũng chết nói chi song mã, cái này khi nào bác vô làm ae sẽ bàn sau.


- về công suất động cơ servo em dùng 400w có đảm bảo không Bác?
nếu tài chính là điều quan tâm thì thêm giảm tốc là ok.


- hiện tại em có biến tần 0.7kw định dùng spindle 800w,1kw nhưng sợ yếu sau này phay thô không nỗi nên ý định dùng 1.5kw.
- một vấn đề em lăn tăn nữa là duy chuyển dùng servo nếu không turning tốt sẽ gia công bị méo ( hình tròn thành elip), vậy bác hướng dẫn em các bước sơ bộ auto turning servo.
tính sau

hiện tại em đang ở bình dương không biết bác Romeo, Minh nhật và Bác Giang Bin laden nữa ở đâu để em tiện liên lạc trao đổi.

một lần nữa em cám ơn Bác.


tks

----------

pulse&dir

----------


## pulse&dir

> Có lẽ bác chủ nhầm.
> - Không có lí gì khi song mã vitme thì nó chóng hỏng vit me hay bla bla gì đó. Song mã làm cho máy cứng và khoẻ hơn với các máy rộng. Và đó là ưu điểm mà máy to nào cũng chạy song mã là vậy.
> - Bạn chọn vit me mà hành trình 2m, mình đoán chắc cây vít bèo lắm cũng 2.2m, có giải pháp nào chống võng cho nó chưa ạ? Nếu vấn đề này xem như không quan trọng thì có thể bỏ qua cũng được .
> 
> Thật sự về vấn đề chống võng cho vitme mình cũng không có kinh nghiệm nhiều, hiện tại phuơng án mình trục y,x đặt lên gối đỡ, vậy Sư Huynh CKD có thể hướng dẫn kinh nghiệm chống võng vitme được không.
> - Bạn nghe nói nhiều, nghe cả servo có thể chạy không chính xác. Cũng biết luôn là mình không rành về nó thì tại sao lại chọn nó? Chưa biết thế nào nhưng với kích thước vit me như vậy thì 400W e là thiếu, không đảm bảo được nhu cầu nhanh (mình nghi lý do chọn servo) của bác chủ.



hiện tại mình sẽ lên khung nếu công suất thiếu mình phải lắp thêm hộp giảm tốc.

----------


## pulse&dir

Dear các bác trên diễn đàn!
đầu tiên em xin cảm ơn bác Admin đã lập forum này, và đặt biệt sự đóng góp nhiệt tình tất cả các Bác.
hiện tại em đang đang chuẩn bị lên khung máy, và nhờ thợ hàn khung , mấy bác có kinh nghiệm có thể chia sẻ cho em những kinh nghiệm và những vấn đề hay gặp trong vấn đề khung máy và lắp đặt vitme.
như trên có bác CKD có lưu ý về vấn đề chống võng cho vitme bi, thú thật vitme bi em dài 2200 đối với trục Y, và 1200 đối với trục X.

----------


## Diyodira

[QUOTE=pulse&dir;122606]
hiện tại mình sẽ lên khung nếu công suất thiếu mình phải lắp thêm hộp giảm tốc.[/QUƠTE]

Như mình nói ở trên, quên bôi đỏ, nhìn thông số sắt làm khung thì servo thiếu là điều chắc chắn, thậm chí thêm giảm tốc cũng chỉ là tạm thôi, nếu tài chính là điều cần quan tâm.

Vây nên vào giàm tốc luôn đi, cỡ 1:3 đến 1:5 là ok.
Bac không đưa thết khung lên cho ae chiêm ngưỡng.

Tks

----------


## pulse&dir

[QUOTE=Diyodira;122610]


> hiện tại mình sẽ lên khung nếu công suất thiếu mình phải lắp thêm hộp giảm tốc.[/QUƠTE]
> 
> Như mình nói ở trên, quên bôi đỏ, nhìn thông số sắt làm khung thì servo thiếu là điều chắc chắn, thậm chí thêm giảm tốc cũng chỉ là tạm thôi, nếu tài chính là điều cần quan tâm.
> 
> Vây nên vào giàm tốc luôn đi, cỡ 1:3 đến 1:5 là ok.
> Bac không đưa thết khung lên cho ae chiêm ngưỡng.
> 
> Tks


thêm giảm tốc chỉ là tạm thời là sao hả bác?,bác có thể chém em vài phát nữa cho em tỉnh ra.
Hiện tại em đang nhờ anh cùng công ty thiết kế phần khung nên chưa có gì để up lên được, em sẽ update liên tục để nhận đóng góp ý kiến của mấy bác trên diễn đàng.

----------


## Diyodira

[QUOTE=pulse&dir;122614]


> thêm giảm tốc chỉ là tạm thời là sao hả bác?,bác có thể chém em vài phát nữa cho em tỉnh ra.
> Hiện tại em đang nhờ anh cùng công ty thiết kế phần khung nên chưa có gì để up lên được, em sẽ update liên tục để nhận đóng góp ý kiến của mấy bác trên diễn đàng.


tạm thời nghĩa là dùng được nhưng chưa xứng tầm với cỡ máy , sau này nếu được thì bác nâng cấp công suất servo lên 750w thì tương xứng với máy hơn, và ổn hơn.
tks

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

máy gỗ thì thay mấy con step vào chạy vừa khỏe vừa rẻ . mấy con servo để dành mà làm máy khác

----------


## solero

Dùng để cắt gỗ và mika sao không làm khổ vật liệu công nghiệp 1,22x2,44m? Hành trình 1,2x2.0 rất nhỡ cỡ.

----------

shinkuto

----------


## khangscc

Bác chủ chạy servo cho cnc là phải qua hộp số nhé, tối thiểu là 1:5 nếu servo loại 3000 rpm, servo thì phải tận dụng tối đa ưu điểm của nó là tốc độ và momen, con 400W hình như chỉ tầm 1.3 Nm, 1.3*5=6.5Nm, tốc độ vẫn đảm bảo 6000 mm/min nếu vitme bước 10. 
- Thêm ưu điểm nữa là servo chạy gỗ rất good, mượt mà, ít nóng.
- Chú ý là tại sao em khuyên bác nên chạy qua hộp số ? các bác nào từng làm chạy trực tiếp khổ lớn đều than rằng nó khó turning, nào là bị răng cưa, nào là thời gian đáp ứng không đồng thời các trục, chạy đường chéo ra bậc thang,... bla bla. Vì cơ bản là tải của servo không đáp ứng được khung máy khi chạy trực tiếp, khi quá tải nó không đi liền được mà nó cố thúc đến khi nào encoder báo đạt vị trí, lúc này trục nào nhẹ hơn sẽ đến trước nên gây sai số đường chạy. Rất và rất nhiều bác đã bị và phán là servo không chơi được, hoặc là không chạy tốt ...., đối với máy gỗ không cần chính xác cao thì servo đáp ứng tốt
Vài ý nho nhỏ của dân ngoại đạo, thân !

----------


## pulse&dir

[QUOTE=khangscc;122679]Bác chủ chạy servo cho cnc là phải qua hộp số nhé, tối thiểu là 1:5 nếu servo loại 3000 rpm, servo thì phải tận dụng tối đa ưu điểm của nó là tốc độ và momen, con 400W hình như chỉ tầm 1.3 Nm, 1.3*5=6.5Nm, tốc độ vẫn đảm bảo 6000 mm/min nếu vitme bước 10. 
- Thêm ưu điểm nữa là servo chạy gỗ rất good, mượt mà, ít nóng.
- Chú ý là tại sao em khuyên bác nên chạy qua hộp số ? các bác nào từng làm chạy trực tiếp khổ lớn đều than rằng nó khó turning, nào là bị răng cưa, nào là thời gian đáp ứng không đồng thời các trục, chạy đường chéo ra bậc thang,... bla bla. Vì cơ bản là tải của servo không đáp ứng được khung máy khi chạy trực tiếp, khi quá tải nó không đi liền được mà nó cố thúc đến khi nào encoder báo đạt vị trí, lúc này trục nào nhẹ hơn sẽ đến trước nên gây sai số đường chạy. Rất và rất nhiều bác đã bị và phán là servo không chơi được, hoặc là không chạy tốt ...., đối với máy gỗ không cần chính xác cao thì servo đáp ứng tốt
Vài ý nho nhỏ của dân ngoại đạo, thân ![/QUOTE

cảm ơn bác Khang nhiều!
con máy này là canh bạc của em đó bác, em đã nhờ tất cả anh em họ hàng hổ trợ vốn để đầu tư vì vậy mọi ý kiến đóng góp các bác là kim chỉ nam cho em.
vậy với kết cấu khung máy em thì trục Y sẽ thêm hộp giảm tốc, thế trục X có cần hộp giảm tốc không?
vậy với những vấn đề bác nêu ra " đối với máy gỗ không cần chính xác cao thì servo đáp ứng tốt" như vậy thì chạy Step sẽ tốt hơn servo( đã qua giảm tốc) đối với trong trường hợp  máy phay gỗ của em à? rất mong anh em chém mạnh tay!!!!!!

----------


## Diyodira

> cảm ơn bác Khang nhiều!
> con máy này là canh bạc của em đó bác, em đã nhờ tất cả anh em họ hàng hổ trợ vốn để đầu tư vì vậy mọi ý kiến đóng góp các bác là kim chỉ nam cho em.
> vậy với kết cấu khung máy em thì trục Y sẽ thêm hộp giảm tốc, thế trục X có cần hộp giảm tốc không?
> vậy với những vấn đề bác nêu ra " đối với máy gỗ không cần chính xác cao thì servo đáp ứng tốt" như vậy thì chạy Step sẽ tốt hơn servo( đã qua giảm tốc) đối với trong trường hợp  máy phay gỗ của em à? rất mong anh em chém mạnh tay!!!!!!



bác nói là canh bạc thì cho mình khuyên bác vài điều nhé:
1. bác đã có kinh nghiệm gì về servo chưa, không lệ thuộc ai nhé vì dễ quăng con giữa chợ thì sẽ tiến thoái lưỡng nan, vậy nên chưa kinh nghiệm về servo thì chơi step là tốt nhất, về ưu và khuyết điểm đối với máy gỗ thì 2 thằng ngang nhau 5/5, người người nhà nhà vẫn làm step ầm ầm và kiếm tiền ào ào.

2. trục z nên kiếm compo cho nhanh gọn lẹ và an toà- an tâm, kể cả trục x nếu có thể.
3. trục y thì có thể tự dệt, đưa thiết kế bàn phôi và kết hợp trục y lên này mình nghĩ ae sẽ tư vấn ra vấn đề.
tks

----------


## khangscc

bác chạy gỗ thì chạy tốc độ cao vì vậy trục X bác cần phải thêm hộp số 1: hoặc muốn chạy nhanh hơn 6000mm/min thì hộp số 1:3, vì con servo nó không kham nổi thì ắc hẳn nó sẽ bị răng cưa do không đáp ứng đồng thời 2 trục được. Bác nếu chưa rớ đến servo và chưa hiểu nhiều thì em khuyên bác nên xài step cho an tâm và ổn định, nếu sợ giá thành thì có bác anh dũng ZaiZai đang bán mấy bộ DMH860 với motor rẻ kìa. chạy servo không turning được thì lại khổ

----------


## solero

Máy nặng cần servo công suất lớn để bù gia tốc. Máy gỗ chơi 400W + hộp số chỉ dùng cho máy nhỏ, khung nhẹ. Máy lớn khung đầm ít nhất phải 750W. 

Bác nào nói servo good for wood thì câu nói nó chỉ đúng thì đủ công suất thôi.

Trước em dùng Mitsu 400W + gear 1:4 cho máy gỗ do không đáp ứng được gia tốc (tốc độ đáp ứng được), không đạt thời gian gia công nên em chuyển qua step rồi. Nếu để gia tốc cao làm sản phẩm bị méo nhìn rất xấu.

Video máy em vẫn chạy đủ F10000 nhưng gia tốc phải đặt khá thấp tầm 500-700

----------

CKD

----------


## pulse&dir

Vậy mấy em hành trình vitme 1400x1800x300 thì hiện tại em đang dùng servo 400 + gear 1:5 cho trục Y và trục Y em dùng 1 vitme ở giữa có đảm bảo ko bác? Trục X thì em ko dùng gear, nếu ko đủ moment em dự định thêm gear 1:3.
do hiện tại em đã đặt hết đồ rồi, giờ chuyển qua 3 bộ step nữa thì em hết lúa rồi 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## solero

Bán 2 bộ servo đi mua được 4 bộ step. 
Như bộ cụ emptyhb đang bán 6N có 4tr/2 bộ là good. 
Leadshine DMA860H+motor 8N (step thường) cũng tầm 2tr/bộ. 
Leadshine HBS86H (Hybridstep) + motor 8N tầm 3,3-3,5tr/bộ.

----------


## khangscc

> Máy nặng cần servo công suất lớn để bù gia tốc. Máy gỗ chơi 400W + hộp số chỉ dùng cho máy nhỏ, khung nhẹ. Máy lớn khung đầm ít nhất phải 750W. 
> 
> Bác nào nói servo good for wood thì câu nói nó chỉ đúng thì đủ công suất thôi.
> 
> Trước em dùng Mitsu 400W + gear 1:4 cho máy gỗ do không đáp ứng được gia tốc (tốc độ đáp ứng được), không đạt thời gian gia công nên em chuyển qua step rồi. Nếu để gia tốc cao làm sản phẩm bị méo nhìn rất xấu.
> 
> Video máy em vẫn chạy đủ F10000 nhưng gia tốc phải đặt khá thấp tầm 500-700


gỗ thì chạy 6000 mm/min đã cao lắm rồi, nâng chi đến 10000 cho nó quá sức vậy cụ

----------


## solero

> gỗ thì chạy 6000 mm/min đã cao lắm rồi, nâng chi đến 10000 cho nó quá sức vậy cụ


Máy nhà em chả con nào chạy dưới 9000 chứ chưa nói đến 6000. Vậy mà còn đói.

----------


## khangscc

Thấy bác chủ vẫn muốn xài servo nhỉ, khung máy bác khá to nên em nghĩ chuyển sang xài step đi cho dễ, servo có 400W thì kéo đuối à, còn tìm công suất lớn thì thành ra đuối về tài chính

----------


## khangscc

> Máy nhà em chả con nào chạy dưới 9000 chứ chưa nói đến 6000. Vậy mà còn đói.


He he, em dân ngoại đạo, chọc ngoái là chính nên không rõ, nghe nói chạy tốc độ cao thế thì hình sẽ không được đẹp, phải xử lý nhiều

----------


## solero

> He he, em dân ngoại đạo, chọc ngoái là chính nên không rõ, nghe nói chạy tốc độ cao thế thì hình sẽ không được đẹp, phải xử lý nhiều


Bác nhìn sản phẩm trên video ý. Em thổi phoi rồi đấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## pulse&dir

> He he, em dân ngoại đạo, chọc ngoái là chính nên không rõ, nghe nói chạy tốc độ cao thế thì hình sẽ không được đẹp, phải xử lý nhiều


em đã tăng cường thêm hộp giảm tốc 1:5 rồi bác, về phần tốc độ thì định mức 3000 vòng/phút và có thể tăng đến 6000vòng/phút

----------


## pulse&dir

> Bác chủ chạy servo cho cnc là phải qua hộp số nhé, tối thiểu là 1:5 nếu servo loại 3000 rpm, servo thì phải tận dụng tối đa ưu điểm của nó là tốc độ và momen, con 400W hình như chỉ tầm 1.3 Nm, 1.3*5=6.5Nm, tốc độ vẫn đảm bảo 6000 mm/min nếu vitme bước 10. 
> - Thêm ưu điểm nữa là servo chạy gỗ rất good, mượt mà, ít nóng.
> - Chú ý là tại sao em khuyên bác nên chạy qua hộp số ? các bác nào từng làm chạy trực tiếp khổ lớn đều than rằng nó khó turning, nào là bị răng cưa, nào là thời gian đáp ứng không đồng thời các trục, chạy đường chéo ra bậc thang,... bla bla. Vì cơ bản là tải của servo không đáp ứng được khung máy khi chạy trực tiếp, khi quá tải nó không đi liền được mà nó cố thúc đến khi nào encoder báo đạt vị trí, lúc này trục nào nhẹ hơn sẽ đến trước nên gây sai số đường chạy. Rất và rất nhiều bác đã bị và phán là servo không chơi được, hoặc là không chạy tốt ...., đối với máy gỗ không cần chính xác cao thì servo đáp ứng tốt
> Vài ý nho nhỏ của dân ngoại đạo, thân !


Theo như bác khang giải thích như trên về nguyên nhân servo ko chạy mượt được thì hiện tại em đã tăng thêm hộp số 1:5 để đảm bảo không quá tải, theo như bác Solero giải thích do gia tốc ảnh hưởng nên phải dùng servo có công suất lớn hơn.
vậy mấy bác giải thích giúp em vì sao gia tốc bị ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng phay( sự đồng thời giữa các trục sẽ quyết định đến chất lượng gia công, thì khi thêm hôp số vào thì sự đồng trục giữa các trục sẽ được cải thiện do không bị quá tải nữa).

----------


## khangscc

> Bác nhìn sản phẩm trên video ý. Em thổi phoi rồi đấy


Em thấy thực tế mấy tay chạy tầm 6-7k nhưng đi over lớn, bác chạy cao chắc over thấp nên nó mới đẹp thế :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## solero

> Theo như bác khang giải thích như trên về nguyên nhân servo ko chạy mượt được thì hiện tại em đã tăng thêm hộp số 1:5 để đảm bảo không quá tải, theo như bác Solero giải thích do gia tốc ảnh hưởng nên phải dùng servo có công suất lớn hơn.
> vậy mấy bác giải thích giúp em vì sao gia tốc bị ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng phay( sự đồng thời giữa các trục sẽ quyết định đến chất lượng gia công, thì khi thêm hôp số vào thì sự đồng trục giữa các trục sẽ được cải thiện do không bị quá tải nữa).


Động cơ đâu đạt được tốc độ một cách tức thời, khi chạy qua hộp số chắc chắn sẽ bị trễ. 
Ví dụ servo cần 2 giây để đạt tới 1000rpm, 3 giây để đạt 2000rpm thì con không có hộp số chỉ cần 2 giây để đạt 1000rpm trong khi đó con có hộp số 1:2 cần 3 giây mới đạt 1000rpm, đó là trễ khi dùng động cơ yếu + hộp số. Đây chỉ là ví dụ, thực tế con khác xa nhiều.

----------

pulse&dir

----------


## Diyodira

bác dùng vậy là ổn rồi

*  y: 400w+giảm tốc 1:5+ vitme kéo giữa là ổn rồi.

*  x: 400w+giảm tốc 1:3+ vitme cũng ổn nốt.

vậy bác cứ tiến hành đi, không cần hỏi thêm nữa, tẩu mất, gia tốc vận tốc, 9k, 10k chẳng là cái quái gì hết, biết thêm rắc rối, khả năng nó bi nhiêu thì cho nó chạy bấy nhiêu thôi, tà tà kiếm xèng.

tks

----------

khangscc, pulse&dir

----------


## Dainamcnc

qua em nè bác, Bình Dương luôn máy em cũng to nhưng ko to bằng bác. em cũng đang xài servo keyence

----------


## minhtuan2403

Mình nghĩ là nếu làm máy thì cần tính toán cẩn thận, cần tính toán tải trọng để lựa chọn motor, tính toán thì mỗi hãng đều có công thức và ví dụ để mình áp dụng theo tải trọng máy mình dựng. Sau khi so sánh moment xoắn, moment quán tính... với thông số servo trong catalog rồi lựa chọn. Mình cũng bù hệ số ngu ( hệ số an toàn ) vào nữa để đảm bảo nó thừa công suất làm việc, lúc đó làm việc lâu dài sẽ yên tâm. Nhìn máy của Nhật thì thấy nó tính thừa bền hơn rất nhiều, tính vừa đủ hoặc thiếu thì mình nghĩ nên lựa chọn lại. Qua giảm tốc thì hệ số hiệu suất của bộ truyền cao lắm cũng đến 0.98.

----------


## Diyodira

> Mình nghĩ là nếu làm máy thì cần tính toán cẩn thận, cần tính toán tải trọng để lựa chọn motor, tính toán thì mỗi hãng đều có công thức và ví dụ để mình áp dụng theo tải trọng máy mình dựng. Sau khi so sánh moment xoắn, moment quán tính... với thông số servo trong catalog rồi lựa chọn. Mình cũng bù hệ số ngu ( hệ số an toàn ) vào nữa để đảm bảo nó thừa công suất làm việc, lúc đó làm việc lâu dài sẽ yên tâm. Nhìn máy của Nhật thì thấy nó tính thừa bền hơn rất nhiều, tính vừa đủ hoặc thiếu thì mình nghĩ nên lựa chọn lại. Qua giảm tốc thì hệ số hiệu suất của bộ truyền cao lắm cũng đến 0.98.



nói như bác thì dễ, ai cũng hiểu, dưng lựa cơm gắp mắm, làm còn vì đam mê và giải trí nữa, chứ tính kỹ vậy ra quất luôn con máy cho nó lẹ và khỏe  :Smile: 

tks

----------


## cnclaivung

> Em thấy thực tế mấy tay chạy tầm 6-7k nhưng đi over lớn, bác chạy cao chắc over thấp nên nó mới đẹp thế


chuẩn cơm mẹ nấu Khang ạ, đi nhanh bước nhỏ, đồ đẹp = Hại máy về lâu dài, 
đi chậm bước lớn = mất khách dài dài 
đi chậm bước nhỏ = Đói quanh năm
cứ công thức đó mà tính , thank

----------

quangn

----------


## khangscc

> Động cơ đâu đạt được tốc độ một cách tức thời, khi chạy qua hộp số chắc chắn sẽ bị trễ. 
> Ví dụ servo cần 2 giây để đạt tới 1000rpm, 3 giây để đạt 2000rpm thì con không có hộp số chỉ cần 2 giây để đạt 1000rpm trong khi đó con có hộp số 1:2 cần 3 giây mới đạt 1000rpm, đó là trễ khi dùng động cơ yếu + hộp số. Đây chỉ là ví dụ, thực tế con khác xa nhiều.


Chưa hiểu ý cụ lắm, cụ có thử chưa có hộp số và có hộp số chưa mà phán ?? trễ do delay đề ba à ? sau em thấy trên toàn thế giới ngay cả step và servo đều có dùng hộp số cho cnc cả, chắc máy họ bị trể cả rồi. Dẫn chứng thực tế đi cụ, chém vậy làm hoang mang mọi người quá

----------


## khangscc

> bác dùng vậy là ổn rồi
> 
> *  y: 400w+giảm tốc 1:5+ vitme kéo giữa là ổn rồi.
> 
> *  x: 400w+giảm tốc 1:3+ vitme cũng ổn nốt.
> 
> vậy bác cứ tiến hành đi, không cần hỏi thêm nữa, tẩu mất, gia tốc vận tốc, 9k, 10k chẳng là cái quái gì hết, biết thêm rắc rối, khả năng nó bi nhiêu thì cho nó chạy bấy nhiêu thôi, tà tà kiếm xèng.
> 
> tks


Thích cụ câu tà tà kiếm xèng  :Big Grin:  muốn đấu đá thiêng hạ mua mẹ 10 con rồi tranh nhau hạ giá đi, đua tốc độ đua giá thành thì nhanh vào ngõ cụt, dân VN khoái đấu nhau mà quên nhìn lại thằng TQ nó cười khà khà, máy bán cứ phà phà

----------


## khangscc

> Theo như bác khang giải thích như trên về nguyên nhân servo ko chạy mượt được thì hiện tại em đã tăng thêm hộp số 1:5 để đảm bảo không quá tải, theo như bác Solero giải thích do gia tốc ảnh hưởng nên phải dùng servo có công suất lớn hơn.
> vậy mấy bác giải thích giúp em vì sao gia tốc bị ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng phay( sự đồng thời giữa các trục sẽ quyết định đến chất lượng gia công, thì khi thêm hôp số vào thì sự đồng trục giữa các trục sẽ được cải thiện do không bị quá tải nữa).


Cụ cứ làm đi, việc gia tốc hay tốc độ bàn sau, về cơ bản con 400W của cụ 1.27Nm x 5 = 6.35Nm tuơng đương con step 86 rồi, trong khả năng của nó thì nó giải quyết tốt mọi vấn đề, còn việc delay khi qua hộp số gì gì đó thì cụ quan tâm làm gì khi nếu có thì 3 trục delay như nhau, gia tốc cứ kéo vô tư ở 500-1000 nếu khung máy đủ cứng, vitme bước 10 thì vẫn đạt tốc dộ 6000mm/m theo định mức, có thể over lên 10.000 mm/min. Việc quan trọng ở đây là có cài đặt cho servo chạy đúng đạt yêu cầu,..... bla bla mới quan trọng.

----------


## solero

Nếu cứ tà tà kiếm cơm thì mời bác tự làm cho tăng kinh nghiệm.

Xin hỏi bác đã từng dùng qua ACServo lần nào chưa ạ?

----------


## cuongmay

> Động cơ đâu đạt được tốc độ một cách tức thời, khi chạy qua hộp số chắc chắn sẽ bị trễ. 
> Ví dụ servo cần 2 giây để đạt tới 1000rpm, 3 giây để đạt 2000rpm thì con không có hộp số chỉ cần 2 giây để đạt 1000rpm trong khi đó con có hộp số 1:2 cần 3 giây mới đạt 1000rpm, đó là trễ khi dùng động cơ yếu + hộp số. Đây chỉ là ví dụ, thực tế con khác xa nhiều.


không như cụ nói đâu ạ . servo chỉ cần vài ms là đạt 3000rpm trong khi hệ cơ cần cỡ mài trăm ms để đạt 10.000mm/ph .thêm hộp số vào lực đẩy gia tăng gấp mấy lần sẽ tăng gia tốc cho hệ cơ.

----------


## pulse&dir

> qua em nè bác, Bình Dương luôn máy em cũng to nhưng ko to bằng bác. em cũng đang xài servo keyence


Bác ở đâu ở Bình dương vậy? em đang ở ngã tư Hòa Lân.

----------


## CKD

> không như cụ nói đâu ạ . servo chỉ cần vài ms là đạt 3000rpm trong khi hệ cơ cần cỡ mài trăm ms để đạt 10.000mm/ph .thêm hộp số vào lực đẩy gia tăng gấp mấy lần sẽ tăng gia tốc cho hệ cơ.


Phải không đó cụ? Em nghi ngờ con số vài ms để tăng tốc từ 0-3000rpm đóa. Cái này chạy không tải hay có tải? Độ chính xác khi tăng tốc có đảm bảo?
Em thì làm bài toán sơ sơ... motor + cái coupling thôi khi tăng tốc nhanh nó đã đòi hỏi kha khá công suất roài.

----------

pulse&dir

----------


## khangscc

> Nếu cứ tà tà kiếm cơm thì mời bác tự làm cho tăng kinh nghiệm.
> 
> Xin hỏi bác đã từng dùng qua ACServo lần nào chưa ạ?


Xin hỏi bác hỏi bác nào ạ, em vừa vọc AC servo xong và thấy rằng AC Servo chạy CNC bình thường, tiếc là em chưa có tiền để chạy bằng thanh răng nên chưa làm thánh phán được, em chạy dây đai và chưa thấy delay gì cả, cắt 2D hình nào ra hình nào, đường chéo, hình sine, hình ovan, hình tròn, hình từa lưa .... chưa phát hiện delay do tăng tốc dù em xài 2 loại hộp số tỉ số khác nhau là 1:5 cho Y và 1:9 cho X, riêng Z không có hộp số.
Đục 3D đẹp tuyệt vời
- Máy chạy tốc độ 2000 khi cắt 2D 1 nhác, chạy 3D 5000mm/min 
- Sản phẩm chỉ mang tính chất vọc vạch chứ không kinh doanh

----------

pulse&dir

----------


## cuongmay

> Phải không đó cụ? Em nghi ngờ con số vài ms để tăng tốc từ 0-3000rpm đóa. Cái này chạy không tải hay có tải? Độ chính xác khi tăng tốc có đảm bảo?
> Em thì làm bài toán sơ sơ... motor + cái coupling thôi khi tăng tốc nhanh nó đã đòi hỏi kha khá công suất roài.


không tải chứ cụ . có tải thì nó thành mấy trăm ms(3000rpm==10.000mm/p mình nói trên đó ) . ý mình nói bên trên là khả năng tăng tốc của bản thân servo là rất nhanh nên việc qua bộ giảm tốc là có lợi cho gia tốc toàn hệ thống ấy mà ,phản biện lại cụ kem thôi. còn độ chính xác của servo thì khó nói ah , vì bản thân servo là quá trình sửa lỗi liên tục , tăng tốc càng nhanh nó càng sai số nhiều mình phải cân nhắc sai số bao nhiêu cho phù hợp nhu cầu ah .

----------

khangscc, pulse&dir

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Xin hỏi bác hỏi bác nào ạ, em vừa vọc AC servo xong và thấy rằng AC Servo chạy CNC bình thường, tiếc là em chưa có tiền để chạy bằng thanh răng nên chưa làm thánh phán được, em chạy dây đai và chưa thấy delay gì cả, cắt 2D hình nào ra hình nào, đường chéo, hình sine, hình ovan, hình tròn, hình từa lưa .... chưa phát hiện delay do tăng tốc dù em xài 2 loại hộp số tỉ số khác nhau là 1:5 cho Y và 1:9 cho X, riêng Z không có hộp số.
> Đục 3D đẹp tuyệt vời
> - Máy chạy tốc độ 2000 khi cắt 2D 1 nhác, chạy 3D 5000mm/min 
> - Sản phẩm chỉ mang tính chất vọc vạch chứ không kinh doanh


Em từng thấy vài trăm con cnc từ loại 1 axis đến 5 axis em thấy con nào cũng chạy servo ma bác lai kết luân là cnc chạy ac servo bình thường, còn ac servo luc ace/dece chắc chắn là phải có time nhiều ít thì theo máy trên lý thuyết thì cân vài chục ms là có thể đạt max speed / zezo speed bằng chứng cho chuyện này rõ nhất là khi tiện ren trên máy tiện điểm bắt đầu ren quá gần phôi ren sẽ khác khi ra xa hơn

----------

pulse&dir

----------


## solero

> không như cụ nói đâu ạ . servo chỉ cần vài ms là đạt 3000rpm trong khi hệ cơ cần cỡ mài trăm ms để đạt 10.000mm/ph .thêm hộp số vào lực đẩy gia tăng gấp mấy lần sẽ tăng gia tốc cho hệ cơ.


Lậy cụ. Em "Ví dụ" thôi. Có chữ ví dụ to đùng đằng trước mà. Qua hộp số thì lực tăng và độ trễ cũng tăng, nhiều hay ít thôi.




> Xin hỏi bác hỏi bác nào ạ, em vừa vọc AC servo xong và thấy rằng AC Servo chạy CNC bình thường, tiếc là em chưa có tiền để chạy bằng thanh răng nên chưa làm thánh phán được, em chạy dây đai và chưa thấy delay gì cả, cắt 2D hình nào ra hình nào, đường chéo, hình sine, hình ovan, hình tròn, hình từa lưa .... chưa phát hiện delay do tăng tốc dù em xài 2 loại hộp số tỉ số khác nhau là 1:5 cho Y và 1:9 cho X, riêng Z không có hộp số.
> Đục 3D đẹp tuyệt vời
> - Máy chạy tốc độ 2000 khi cắt 2D 1 nhác, chạy 3D 5000mm/min 
> - Sản phẩm chỉ mang tính chất vọc vạch chứ không kinh doanh


Sorry em hỏi mà ko có chủ ngữ. Em hỏi chủ thớt Xung và Chiều đã dùng ACservo bao giờ chưa để xem cụ ấy có kinh nghiệm tuning chưa ấy mà. Còn cụ thì bậc thầy rồi em đâu dám hỏi tào lao vậy. 

Mà túm lại thì như này:

1. Nếu làm máy để DIY đồ home made và Tà tà kiếm cơm + thích vọc vạch thì cứ chơi ACServo, kinh nghiệm sẽ lên nhiều.
2. Nếu làm máy để gia công thuê, cần tốc độ cao thì nên dùng HBS. Lợi nhuận và độ tin cậy mang lại rất đáng để đầu tư.
3. ACservo loại pulse-dir (kể cả một số loại chạy network) đều có thể DIY vào máy CNC được, chạy được nhưng chạy "ngon" hay không thì còn phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố:
- "Ngon" về độ đáp ứng (đáp ứng tốt sản phẩm gia công sẽ gần giống với thiết kế): 
   + Cùng công suất Servo đời mới đáp ứng tốt hơn.
   + Servo thừa công suất đáp ứng ngon hơn đủ và thiếu CS.
   + Servo quán tính vừa (mid-inertia) ngon hơn quán tính nhẹ (low-inertia). Con 500W quán tính vừa size nó to uỵch xù xì như 1KW hàng quán tính nhẹ.
- "Ngon" về giá: Tính ra đầu tư HBS, AlphaStep chỉ bằng con AC400W low-inertia mà theo em chạy CNC "Ngon" hơn nhiều.
- "Ngon" về lắp đặt: Chưa có kinh nghiệm thì tuning servo là cả một vấn đề đau đầu. Step cắm là chạy, tuning nếu có thì êm và ngọt hơn.

Đấy là cảm tính của em sau nhiều lần DIY và sử dụng máy, ACservo (hàng cỏ) có, Step thường, Alpha, HBS đủ cả.

----------

CKD, CNC abc, huyquynhbk, pulse&dir

----------


## khangscc

> Em từng thấy vài trăm con cnc từ loại 1 axis đến 5 axis em thấy con nào cũng chạy servo ma bác lai kết luân là cnc chạy ac servo bình thường, còn ac servo luc ace/dece chắc chắn là phải có time nhiều ít thì theo máy trên lý thuyết thì cân vài chục ms là có thể đạt max speed / zezo speed bằng chứng cho chuyện này rõ nhất là khi tiện ren trên máy tiện điểm bắt đầu ren quá gần phôi ren sẽ khác khi ra xa hơn


Cụ hiểu sai ý thì phải nhỉ, ở đây em đang phản biện ý của solero về việc AC Servo delay khi dùng cho CNC bác nhé, 2 việc rõ ràng

----------


## khangscc

> Lậy cụ. Em "Ví dụ" thôi. Có chữ ví dụ to đùng đằng trước mà. Qua hộp số thì lực tăng và độ trễ cũng tăng, nhiều hay ít thôi.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry em hỏi mà ko có chủ ngữ. Em hỏi chủ thớt Xung và Chiều đã dùng ACservo bao giờ chưa để xem cụ ấy có kinh nghiệm tuning chưa ấy mà. Còn cụ thì bậc thầy rồi em đâu dám hỏi tào lao vậy. 
> 
> Mà túm lại thì như này:
> 
> 1. Nếu làm máy để DIY đồ home made và Tà tà kiếm cơm + thích vọc vạch thì cứ chơi ACServo, kinh nghiệm sẽ lên nhiều.
> ...


Sorry các cụ em chả phải bậc thầy, chỉ là dân vọc vạch chém gió qua ngày. Việc DIY CNC chưa có kinh nghiệm bằng ai, em chỉ hỏi những đều em chưa rõ và chưa tin vào nó lắm, cần những dẫn chứng cụ thể, dẫn chứng của cụ đã thỏa mãn rồi ạ. Thân !

----------


## Kedoithay

Bác vẫn chưa dựng máy à

----------


## ducduy9104

> không như cụ nói đâu ạ . servo chỉ cần vài ms là đạt 3000rpm trong khi hệ cơ cần cỡ mài trăm ms để đạt 10.000mm/ph .*thêm hộp số vào lực đẩy gia tăng gấp mấy lần sẽ tăng gia tốc cho hệ cơ*.


Cụ nói vậy hỏng đúng. Thêm hộp số vào tăng khà năng tải thêm chứ không thể tăng gia tốc mà ngược lại làm giảm. Để đẩy được hệ cơ cần lực thắng được quán tính, sau đó thì tốc độ sẽ quyết định gia tốc cơ hệ. Nếu dùng con có moment quá bé kéo không nổi cả hệ thì dùng hộp số sẽ cho gia tốc cao hơn thì em đồng ý, còn nếu chơi con có moment dư thì gắn hộp số phải lạy khi đọ gia tốc.

----------

